# Safari - fenetre activité disparue



## cazaux-moutou philippe (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

j ai safari 5.2, avant j avais la fenêtre activité qui me permettait de récuprer des vidéos youtube, 

mais cette option a disparue

comment recuperer des video youtube et autre ??

merci


----------



## Powerdom (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

avec Link ?


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a plus de fenêtre Activité avec Safari 5.2 ?


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour

Le menu Activité était encore présent dans la précédente version bêta de Safari 5.2 sous Lion, mais il a aujourd'hui effectivement disparu, et son raccourci clavier a été réaffecté.

La tournure que prend à l'heure actuelle l'offre logicielle d'Apple commence à devenir inquiétante. La suppression de fonctions intéressantes et le verrouillage progressif de l'éco-système de la firme (pourra-t-on encore longtemps utiliser des logiciels de substitution non homologués par ses soins ?) ne laisse rien présager de bon...


----------



## subsole (25 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, si ça venait à se confirmer avec la version définitive  =  la loose.


----------



## jmos (26 Avril 2012)

On peut encore taper "save"juste devant youtube.com sur la barre d'adresse (en virant tout ce qu'il y a devant) et on clique. On va alors avoir une fenêtre qui s'ouvre en proposant le type de video qu'on veut ( flash, mp4, etc..). On choisit et c'est bon...

Sans cela dans Chrome et Firefox, il y a des extensions qui créent un bouton directement sous la video, on clique dessus et celle-ci se charge. Mais ce n'est pas Safari...


----------

